# Greyhound to ship kayak?



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Anybody had experience good/bad with shipping a kayak using Greyhound? It sounds like a pretty nice option.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*FORWARD AIR INC.*



CUBuffskier said:


> Anybody had experience good/bad with shipping a kayak using Greyhound? It sounds like a pretty nice option.


 
Look at this thread. I gave the info in here. This is better than Greyhound I believe, if it is near a major city. Check out FORWARD AIR INC.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/ship-a-kayak-to-georgia-27042.html 

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

2nded for Forward air. cheap, works


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I've used both. I found that getting to an airport was more of a hassle than I expected, but it still wasn't that bad. Unless you live really far from an airport, let the price decide.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

CUBuffskier said:


> Anybody had experience good/bad with shipping a kayak using Greyhound? It sounds like a pretty nice option.


I shipped gray hound twice from idaho to the east coast both times. Gray hound has a lenght limit so short playboats are the only kayaks that go grayhound. Both times grayhound shipped way faster than they quoted me. I think it took 3 days to go from Idaho to Tenn. Not bad.. Its been two years but at the time gray was a fraction of the price (shipped a skip 4 $35) but that was two years ago..


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

I've had a boat shipped to me via Greyhound. Seattle to Ashland Or. Inexpensive, fast and great service. But like the other poster said they have a length limit so a playboat is all that they'll take.


----------



## samburger (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but I want to have a kayak shipped to me from Columbia, SC to Atlanta, GA. Greyhound quoted me at $59 & a 5 hour delivery. I was wondering if you have to have a box for the kayak or if they can just slap a shipping sticker on the bottom of it & ship it is as? And if you need a box, where on Earth would you find a 82"x25"x?" box? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

